# LubroMoly 5W40 UOA



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

_Modified by rickjaguar at 6:36 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (rickjaguar)*

Excellent metal numbers. Do you do a lot of highway driving? Viscosity is very low. Is this the synthoil high tech 5w40? Here are some specs I found on BITOG:
TECHNICAL
DATA Viscosity class : 5W-40
Density at 15 °C : 0.850 g/cm³
Viscosity at 40 °C : 92 mm²/s
Viscosity at 100 °C : 14.8 mm²/s
Viscosity index : 168
Flash point : 230 °C
Pour point : -41 °C
ASTM colour : 1,5
…/2
So if this is the right oil (synthoil high tech) 10.68 from 14.8 is a lot of shear (28%) which would be one of the highest shear rates so far. But that is for 8000 miles so one would expect a lot of shear with a 502 oil. It's not hurting the metals numbers (possibly due to the excellent ZDDP levels of this oil) but I would be worried about volatility with that much shear. Typically manufacturers use 10% or 15% shear (KV100) as a condemnation point.
So in terms of TBN and metals Blackstone's recommendation of 10k seems to make sense, but in terms of shear and volatility 8k appears too long. Also I would assume oil usage is due to the light weight of this oil (30 weight) after shearing.
Does lubro-moly produce a higher grade 5w40? If so, perhaps you might get the same low metals but not shear as much.


_Modified by saaber2 at 9:27 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (saaber2)*

I thought of adding the spec sheet but you got it there. Glad you did because i had to get real creative in converting a this .pdf sheet into a .jpg
wait, your spec #'s are different. This is from LiquiMoly http://www.liqui-moly.de/liqui...N.pdf 
Yeah i agree with the shearing but honestly seeing that it still was above 10 cSt (the 30W you're saying) is more good news than bad for losing 28%. It starts at 14.4 but still- looking at the additive still left.. i see more positives than anything. 

_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_ but I would be worried about volatility with that much shear. Typically manufacturers use 10% or 15% shear (KV100) as a condemnation point.
So in terms of TBN and metals Blackstone's recommendation of 10k seems to make sense, but in terms of shear and volatility 8k appears too long. Also I would assume oil usage is due to the light weight of this oil (30 weight) after shearing.


i'm not worried about anything with this oil.. going into a higher grade doesn't seem necessary. I made it 8000km and they're suggesting 10000km. Tho the most recent OCI i did it @ 7000km.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

I'd kill for those numbers. You do remember my GC numbers after like 1200 miles right? LOL


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
So if this is the right oil (synthoil high tech) 10.68 from 14.8 is a lot of shear (28%) which would be one of the highest shear rates so far. *But that is for 8000 miles so one would expect a lot of shear with a 502 oil. * It's not hurting the metals numbers (possibly due to the excellent ZDDP levels of this oil) but I would be worried about volatility with that much shear. Typically manufacturers use 10% or 15% shear (KV100) as a condemnation point.
So in terms of TBN and metals Blackstone's recommendation of 10k seems to make sense, but in terms of shear and volatility 8k appears too long. Also I would assume oil usage is due to the light weight of this oil (30 weight) after shearing.


He is in Canada and states that it was 8000 KM that the oil was used for...roughly *4900 miles*...big difference.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_
wait, your spec #'s are different. This is from LiquiMoly http://www.liqui-moly.de/liqui...N.pdf 

Do you know if synthoil premium and synthoil hi-tech are the same oil?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (-AKA-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-AKA-* »_
He is in Canada and states that it was 8000 KM that the oil was used for...roughly *4900 miles*...big difference.

Ah, those numbers make more sense for a 5k miles run. Was trying to figure out why metals were so low and shear so high. Makes more sense now.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (saaber2)*

No prob man, I just wanted to make sure you were basing your observations on correct numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like to follow when you lend insight on here and on bitog. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I have also been running the LM Sythoil HighTech 5w40 since my last oci at 10k. I have added roughly 3 qts of new oil throughout this whole oci, crazy huh (i burn 1/2 qt every 1500 or so miles). I am coming up on my 20k oci and am actually going to switch it out for...Valvoline SynPower 5w40 MST. I have been bouncing back and fourth between this and M1 0w40...but we all know what that does for our engine. I just cant see myself putting the M1 in there knowing that its gonna shear like crazy and iron is going to go through the roof. The SP is VW502.00 approved and readily available at Napa for $6.99 a qt. Lets see if I can get this burner under control...









I have yet to find a UOA on SynPower 5w40 MST...


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (-AKA-)*

It would be great to get a UOA on synpower. Have you ever considered running a thick 40 weight to see if it influences oil consumption? M1 TDT 5w40 is 14.9 cst, Redline 5w40 is 15.1, Brad Penn 10w40 is 15.4 Would be interesting to see how much, if any, consumption drops. I bet it would drop quite a bit.
I put in Brad Penn 10w40 and it felt sluggish at first. Now that it is getting some miles on it it's not as bad. We had a 70 degree day the other day and it felt much better. This stuff sure makes the engine more quiet. Was going to change it out for redline but I think maybe I'll keep it in for a while and do a UOA so we have another data point. Besides the warm weather is almost here. This BP 10w40 seems to be more of a summer oil for this car. Perhaps BP 10w40 is a bit too thick for winter (in terms of turbo spool up, not protection I mean).


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (saaber2)*

I would run M1 TDT in a heartbeat...if it was 502 approved. I was informed by a user on bitog that the 5w40 Turbo Diesel listed on the VW approved list is actually different than TDT. It is found in the UK apparently and *not* the same as TDT found in the states. I am leasing and still under warranty so I dont want to have a question if anything were to arrise with an engine issue. 
My dad and uncle are Valvoline guys through and through...cant say that I _dislike_ them you know. I'm going to take a leap and run the synpower and see how it does. I am assuming whats probably "helping" my engine is the fact that I am constantly adding oil throughout the oci...


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (-AKA-)*

Cool. can yo do a UOA at around 5k miles or whatever your normal oil change interval is? That will tell us how the synpower stacked up relative to other oils. It will also tell us the ZDDP levels etc. Would be great info.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (saaber2)*

Wait, am I missing something? this guy is running 5w40 weight, not 5w30


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (rajvosa71000)*

yes it's 5W40. The discussion's gone off topic to other oils.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Wait, am I missing something? this guy is running 5w40 weight, not 5w30 

yes, he is running LM 5w40...and your question is?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (-AKA-)*

My question was if I was missing something


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (rajvosa71000)*

This was recently posted on BITOG from a member (Finklejag I think is the name) that has a 2010 GTI, FYI:
"I been emailing Liqui-Moly back and forth. They finally stated that the 5W-40 Synthoil Preminum is Hyrdocracked group III for the US market. It's probably still a great oil for around $36 bucks for 5 liters at Napa.
It looks like their 0W-40 Synthoil Energy might be the route I go now. I can buy this oil for $46.00 for 5 liters at Napa.

Here is the email they sent me.

I researched and found that my first mail to you was not 100% correct - I´m sorry for that.
Our LIQUI MOLY SYNTHOIL PREMIUM 5W-40, part no. 2040, is a HC oil group III with a noack volatility 12%.
In former times we had an oil with the same part-no. that was a full synthetic oil group IV, but now we changed the recipy into this HC oil.
If you would like to use an PAO full synthetic group IV oil for your VW Golf GTI we recommend you our LUBRO MOLY SYNTHOIL ENERGY 0W-40, part-no. 2050.
This oil has an noack volatility of 9% and we recommend it for the requested VW specifications VW 502 000/505 000."



_Modified by saaber2 at 10:35 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (saaber2)*

Saaber, that does confirm what I also read on bitog. Another member was posting that the Synthoil Premium was in fact different than the Synthoil High Tech. I have been running the High Tech for my last oci and looking at a bottle I have in the garage it does state "Fully Synthetic" on the label with the 502.00 approval. Good info to know. Thanks for the heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
If you would like to use an PAO full synthetic group IV oil for your VW Golf GTI we recommend you our LUBRO MOLY SYNTHOIL ENERGY 0W-40, part-no. 2050.
This oil has an noack volatility of 9% and we recommend it for the requested VW specifications VW 502 000/505 000."


hmmm.. maybe i'll try the 0W40 next!


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (-AKA-)*

same here, I just ran down to the garage to see which one I've been using and it's the "High Tech" stating "Fully Synthetic".
So which one was used by the OP?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (-AKA-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-AKA-* »_Saaber, that does confirm what I also read on bitog. Another member was posting that the Synthoil Premium was in fact different than the Synthoil High Tech. I have been running the High Tech for my last oci and looking at a bottle I have in the garage it does state "Fully Synthetic" on the label with the 502.00 approval. Good info to know. Thanks for the heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
same here, I just ran down to the garage to see which one I've been using and it's the "High Tech" stating "Fully Synthetic".
So which one was used by the OP?


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (seanmcd72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_So which one was used by the OP?

Synthoil Premium
http://www.liqui-moly.de/liqui....html 


_Modified by rickjaguar at 7:36 AM 4-2-2010_


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (rickjaguar)*

I remember getting really confused when researching Synthoil. Synthoil High Tech is the real synthetic stuff. It is available at my look NAPA. LubroMoly (LiquiMoly) could not have made it more confusing if they tried. Or maybe they are trying????


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (cmosentine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmosentine* »_I remember getting really confused when researching Synthoil. Synthoil High Tech is the real synthetic stuff. It is available at my look NAPA. LubroMoly (LiquiMoly) could not have made it more confusing if they tried. Or maybe they are trying????









Yes I get the same High Tech at Napa. I pay $45 for 6 liters. I have not seen the type used by the OP before.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (seanmcd72)*

Well i don't know what to say.. If my oil isn't fully synthetic, i don't at all mind considering the UOA's low 'wear metals' numbers. 
My engine both purrs and growls nicely.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: LubroMoly 5W40 UOA (rickjaguar)*

LM makes a good product.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

DeMarco: here you go.


----------



## DeMarco (Jan 28, 2007)

Great, thanks. I'm in Kentucky for a short trip, and now I'll have something to read.


----------

